# Brownie Recipe



## slamdaccord96 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey all...I'm not a professional chef but I thought you would give the best answers so I apologize if I shouldn't be posting here. 

I have been asked to make a brownies (w/nuts) for a friend for her photography project. The problem is crumbs. I tried a recipe last night and the color was too light and, of course, too crumbly when cut. She doesn't want to have to be cleaning up crumbs everytime she re-positions them. Any ideas on a recipe that produces a more dense and less crumbly brownie? I could keep trying all the brownie recipes I have but I thought this would be easier and faster. Thanks guys!

-Sarah


----------



## usul (Nov 1, 2006)

Here is a wonderful brownie recipe that I always use. Give a wonderful gooye texture and not much crumbs.

2400g castor sugar
32 eggs
1800g butter
600g cocoa powder
600g plain flour
1800g dark chocolate
800g nuts

Whisk the eggs and sugar together till very pale almost white.
Add the melted butter
Sieve the cocoa and flour together and add
Add the emlted dark chocolate
Add the nuts
Pour into a tray lined with baking paper
Bake for 30 - 40 min at 180ºC

This mix is enough to make 3 large baine marie trays.

Good Luck!


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

Just grab a box of Hershey Kiss Brownie mix. I buy a box of 5 single batches for about $8 at Smart & Final...powder mix, little oil, splash of water, and add some walnuts. I've messed around with many recipes from online and books, but my clients love these things. I usually go through a double batch every day when I'm on a job. The brownies have a good color and texture. I think they will suit your project perfectly.

There are some great recipes out there, but these can be beat for speed and cost.


----------



## maraar2 (Dec 16, 2007)

I can send you my recipe for brownies, they are very dense and lovely, and if you use a nice dark cocoa, they are so dark! It seems like to much to post in a reply here, perhaps it's more appropriate for me to e-mail it directly to you? How many do you want to make, my recipe yields a full sheet pan, but I would be happy to scale it down for you. Let me know.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I use the fudge brownie recipe from Baking at Home with The Culinary Institute of America. It's copyrighted so I won't post it here, but I will say it is mostly chocolate, butter and sugar. For a recipe made for an 8" or 9" square pan, it has only 1/4 cup of flour, so it's really fudgy.

PM me for more details if you like.

Mezzaluna

P.S.- I'm also a home cook and _rarely_ post here although I love lurking!


----------



## dscheidt (Feb 27, 2008)

Others have given good suggestions, but I'll point out that most food that people photograph isn't actually food. It's various sorts of plastic props, which have the advantage of not melting, not shedding crumbs, etc.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

couple of tips, use a box mix it's way easier, preferably a double fudge type. Undercook the the brownies by 3-7 minutes depending on how efficient your oven is, this will result in a smoother, thicker brownie with very little crumb. However, this makes them sticky on the knife when cutting, so refrigerate them till quite cool and cut with a smooth edged knife thats been sitting in a pitcher of very hot water (quickly wipe the blade first with a dry towel). Should look picture perfect. Cheers :beer:


----------



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

You'll have to let us know which one you liked and why?


----------

